# My KikeeKwiver adventure



## raubvogel (Jan 8, 2012)

When I bought my (used) compound bow, a Bear Black Panther, it came with a quiver that matched its camouflaged-like paint (bow equivalent to the "tactical" colors?). And I have used it a bit, not much since all the use my bow has seen is driving to the Bear archery range and shooting there. 







One day I was in the range and managed to have the bow escape my bow hand as I released an arrow. It hit the dirt (their range is a wooded area, not concrete or anything like that) quiver side down. Shame on me! When I grabbed it, I did not see any damage so I went back releasing arrows. But, every time I launched one it hard a plastic rattling sound to it. So, I decided to stop and find out where it was coming from. It turned out the quiver cover was cracked.







Since my bow is ancient for today's standards, I did not know if I could find replacement parts for the said quiver. Maybe I would need to get a new one altogether. Well, I decided to see if I could figure out who made it and see if they perhaps would have parts for it.

It turned out it was made by Kwikee Kwiver, which is based off Williamsburg, MI. Looking through their website, I saw they do sell replacement parts for different quivers they manufacture(d), but I just could not find mine in their catalog. So, I took a few pictures of the said quiver













used their online form, including links to pictures, and mentioned my issue. Honestly I was expecting them to say something like "this is an old quiver we have not sold in a while and cannot offer you parts for it." I was not prepared to what happened. First, who emailed me back was their general manager (and vice president), Shirley Gelinas. Second, the quiver was going to be warranted... as in free replacement. Not just the cover, but the entire quiver. Free. Third, the only thing they were extremely apologetic of was they did not manufacture that paint scheme anymore. So I would need to choose either black or the closest paint scheme they could get.

At this part of the show I was quite speechless. 

After recovering my speech (I know I was typing but you get my drift), I rather sheepishly asked if she would mind taking a picture of the new quiver with the old, before the new one being shipped. Moments later I got the following picture:







Which was taken using her iPhone. As promised, it was shipped that very same day and in a few days after that, a package from them was waiting in my mailbox. Inside it I found the new quiver, which does look rather nice with my bow:




















I am extremely pleased, if not impressed, with how they dealt with me. I was not the original owner and I do not even know if they still make this particular quiver. But, that did not seem to stop them from going out of their way to take care of me and make me feel I am important to them. I cannot claim they treated me right; this is way above that. All I can say is that my next quiver will be a Kwikee Kwiver one, and I will recommend my bow/crossbow-shooting friends to do the same.

And, they are made in the USA.

I hope this does not sounds like a shameless plugin to them. But, let's just say I got the new quiver last week (April 3rd) and I am still not over this.


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

Your story validates what I've read and heard about this company. I too have a Kwikee quiver (Combo 4-arrow version). I firmly believe the Kwikee quivers are among some of the best and certainly a best value, considering most are costlier and even truly expensive (i.e., Tight Spot) by comparison, making them hard to beat for value and performance. I'm sure you'll get lots of continued use from you new replacement.

Of late I've been looking into "upgrading" my quiver, with the hope I would find one with one attribute my 4-arrow model doesn't have, primarily 6-arrow capacity but still retaining the features I currently have like dual arrow grippers, easy attach/detach capability but with a secure locking mechanism so its quiet and won't come off accidentally and rubber lined hood instead of foam (also making it quiet and long lasting). So far I haven't found one to replace my existing quiver. If Kwikee ever comes out with a 6-arrow version of the Combo I'll be among the first to grab one for my bow.


----------



## Mr_Kwikee (Jan 11, 2011)

I want to thank you both for your comments and we are hoping to meet your needs in new quiver designs in the very near future.


----------



## HCON3 (Feb 11, 2008)

I too would replace my Kwikee 6 if a new version were to come out with double grippers as I don't like the broadhead to touch anything in the quiver head! So until then I use the Kwikee 4 for just that reasone. Good CS and glad they took care of you.


----------



## Rockyhud (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the update Leo. A K-5 or K-6 Combo would definitely be a welcome option and one that I would go for, especially if it has the same features as the K-4. I'd bet you would see quite a few bow hunters going for this besides me.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

kwikee quivers are hard to beat . Happy to hear they stand behind their product !

Have used the same one since 1982 it was on my Ben Pearson compound > the kwikee has been on an Darton SL50 , Darton Renegade , a PSE , Darton Cyclone , Onieda Stealth , Martin Cheetah , monsterbow Phoniex , and and 4 different Excalibur crossbows .Would not hesitate to buy another if I ever needed. At this rate it may outlast my grandkids !!!


----------



## cliffy (Aug 19, 2008)

That is a great post. Looking for a quiver for my recurve. Looks like I found one.


----------



## Ardell91 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have used it a bit, not much since all the use my bow has seen is driving to the Bear archery range and shooting there.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Great story. Such good service should be rewarded. The Kwikee design seems timeless. Their mount is very very good, secure, quick and reasonably quiet. To someones note above, I am sure they have a dual gripper version in 6 arrows.

I was vacationing last week in Michigan and spotted the Kwikee factory from the road as we drove through Williamsburg on our way to Mackinaw City. I exclaimed to my wife "Kwikee quiver! I've got a couple of those!". My wife smiled and said, "Babe, you've got at least a couple of everything for your bows." :wink: She's right.


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

i also use kwikee's! i use the 3 arrow version that came with my used bow. it is in matching mossy oak obssesion that matches my McPherson edge. love the kwikee's. i would also love to have a k6!


----------



## Bloom12 (Jun 20, 2012)

well 

Thanks for your post.


----------

